# Offrir une application non dispo en France



## dem1980 (23 Novembre 2011)

Salut,

petit dilemme...
Je viens de recevoir un iPad et je suis sur le store français.
Je souhaite acheter une application qui a disparu du store français pour de sombres raisons.
Cependant, je constate que cette application est disponible partout, enfin partout sauf en France.
Je voulais savoir si je pouvais me faire offrir cette application depuis quelqu'un ayant accès au store suisse ?

Autrement dit, pourra-t-il m'offrir cette application sachant que nous ne sommes pas sur le même store ?
Pourrai-je télécharger cette application malgré le fait qu'elle ne soit pas disponible chez nous ?

Cette application existait aussi en version iPhone, que j'avais acheté à l'époque. En allant dans les achats, je peux encore la télécharger, mais je souhaitais avoir la version iPad. Donc peut être que la version offerte ira dans les achats pour pouvoir la télécharger à défaut d'être dans l'itunes tore.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2011)

Il te faut un compte sur le store concerné pour obtenir une application du pays. Mais ouvrir un compte est gratuit et donc tu peux le faire très facilement, tu auras juste deux comptes, un français et un suisse.


----------



## dem1980 (28 Novembre 2011)

Merci de ta réponse.
Dommage j'espérai pouvoir disposer de cette application indéfiniment et sans "bidouille".


----------

